# I'm surprised i don't have a dead bird



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, what a morning. I was out all night so I got home and started doing my usual things for the birds like change water, food, ect and I noticed red stuff on the wall behind the cage. I look more into it and there was lots of it all over the wall splattered there. By then I was worrying and looked in the cage only to find more blood. Not my morning for sure. There is at lease 5 nice sized blobs of blood on the paper of the cage and 1 huge one. I'm not sure what bird it came from. I have three birds in mind that it could have happened from but they seem fine. Playing eating and singing their hearts out. There is blood on a perch as well. 

Here's the pics

Really bad spot









Perch









About 5 of these drops on the paper









Bad picture but see all those little dots on the wall well thats blood. There are many more. I just grabed a quick picture


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That looks pretty bad  I wonder what had happened, they could have had a fright or anything while you where out. I hope, which ever bird it came from, that they are ok 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Yikes  That is not good  I would find out which bird it was and watch them carefully


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

EEK! I'm glad they seem ok but that's alot of blood. You need to take them out one by one and give them a once over-check under their wings, bottom of feet, inside their beak and vent...Hope you find out what happened...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmmm, i'm amazed that one of them could have been bleeding like that without it being obvious which one. I would have guessed it was someone's foot because of the perch...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well its been a few hours. I've found nothing. No cuts on feet at all. I'm going to assume it was a blood feather and that who ever got it cleaned themself up real good. I'll check them all over again tomorrow morning


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Next time if you don't find anything visual feel their feet. Their temp drops significantly when they lose alot of blood like that.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

None were puffed up really. It was a bit cold in there so i turned up the heat a lot. This morning they all seem fine. Sonic flirting with hugs, lilly doing her own thing like usual, peek flirting with the cage bars and slush decided to take a bath.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

glad there all ok, thats weird that there would be blood like that but no obvious signs of something wrong.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Bea said:


> Hmmm, i'm amazed that one of them could have been bleeding like that without it being obvious which one.


Maybe it wasn't just one of them. It could've been a combination of blood from two or all three. If that's the case, then whatever happened, one bird wouldn't have taken all the damage.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is all a big mystry  Hmmmm!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Well at lease everybirdy seems fine. Changed around their cages this morning since we got a snow day. Added a boing and thier odd ball. Bunch of munch balls to chew aswell


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Glad everybirdy is fine


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad they are doing good


----------



## kyliesmom07 (Dec 11, 2007)

I am glad to hear all your babies are doing great!


----------



## Roselvr (Jan 21, 2008)

birdieness said:


> Well, what a morning. I was out all night so I got home and started doing my usual things for the birds like change water, food, ect and I noticed red stuff on the wall behind the cage. I look more into it and there was lots of it all over the wall splattered there. By then I was worrying and looked in the cage only to find more blood. Not my morning for sure. There is at lease 5 nice sized blobs of blood on the paper of the cage and 1 huge one. I'm not sure what bird it came from. I have three birds in mind that it could have happened from but they seem fine. Playing eating and singing their hearts out. There is blood on a perch as well.


Did you ever figure this out?

From what I'm seeing in your pictures, it was probably one of your tiels. My bird did this every now and then, at 1st it was a few drops, then the last time it was pretty bad. I took him out of his cage as I saw it coming out of his butt. Now, I don't know what a "healthy butt" looks like, but mine looked like he had hemeroids.

I cleaned him up really good, he was fine after that. Had to be about 2 years ago.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know who it was. It was on the budgies side of cage that it happened so all i know it it was a budgie. Havn't saw any more blood since so we are good.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Roselvr said:


> Did you ever figure this out?
> 
> From what I'm seeing in your pictures, it was probably one of your tiels. My bird did this every now and then, at 1st it was a few drops, then the last time it was pretty bad. I took him out of his cage as I saw it coming out of his butt. Now, I don't know what a "healthy butt" looks like, but mine looked like he had hemeroids.
> 
> I cleaned him up really good, he was fine after that. Had to be about 2 years ago.


wow... i would take that bird to a vet!

i have also heard things about tiels badly wounding a mouse who was unlucky enough to be caught by the tiels whilst scavenging for seed...
the mouse was on the side of the cage, and the tiels freaked out and one grabbed the mouses back leg through the cage while the other bit at its chest repeatedly.... so you never know what an animal will do in fear!
but yeah if you do discover blood coming from the vent, take the bird to a vet right away... many things, most of them life threatening, can cause this.... some bird illnesses can be incredibly dangerous for humans too... so that in itself is a very good reason to take it to a vet!


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

Ive had budgies and tiels lose maybe more blood than that and theyve been ok, nevertheless of course I panicked. I think the tiniest of blood can go a longgggggggg way and look a whole lot worse than it actually is.


----------



## Roselvr (Jan 21, 2008)

DeBree420 said:


> wow... i would take that bird to a vet!
> 
> i have also heard things about tiels badly wounding a mouse who was unlucky enough to be caught by the tiels whilst scavenging for seed...
> the mouse was on the side of the cage, and the tiels freaked out and one grabbed the mouses back leg through the cage while the other bit at its chest repeatedly.... so you never know what an animal will do in fear!
> but yeah if you do discover blood coming from the vent, take the bird to a vet right away... many things, most of them life threatening, can cause this.... some bird illnesses can be incredibly dangerous for humans too... so that in itself is a very good reason to take it to a vet!


Funny you mention that. I did wonder at one time if that's what happened because we have had mice in the past. This one particular time I knew where it came from as I saw it dripping.

Not so easy to take him to a vet where I live. At one time I did use the vet that the breeder did but I didn't find him that knowledgable. My bird had beak problems, his beak was deformed. I don't know how it happened, one day his beak just grew like toe nails. The vet and another person cut it, he was so stressed out from the drive (over 30 minutes one way) that I decided to learn to clip it myself. He probably should have been put down years ago due to the beak but I couldn't bring myself to do that.

He actually passed yesterday at almost 14 years old. It's how I found this place as I was looking to see why a bird died like that, although I pretty much knew why.

I went to feed / water him yesterday morning & didn't see him. Figured he was on the millet holder since there was fresh millet. I saw him laying under the water dish.. it was really weird, like he moved the cob bedding, then laid down & went to sleep. He looked so peaceful. I don't think he fell as he would have landed different due to the way the cage is set up.

Anyway, I'm gonna miss the little boy. I'm disabled (bad back) Smokey kept me company during the day. He didn't talk much but was able to say hello Smokey & hello Sue (my name). He was very smart too. Knew how many buses went by during the day and which one had my daughter. He also knew when she was walking up the street and when I went out, he'd greet me as I backed the car in.

It's weird to say the least not having him here. Not sure if we will get another.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

im sorry to hear about Smokey...
they can touch your hearts as well as any human can...
you will know if you will want another feathered friend when the time is right...

i have also heard bad things about corn cob bedding...
something about mould or something, i cant really remember... someone else might know what it is...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> i have also heard bad things about corn cob bedding...
> something about mould or something, i cant really remember... someone else might know what it is...


It's a perfect bacteria breeding ground as they thrive in it and it can become moldy easily. You also can't monitor their droppings properly.


----------



## Roselvr (Jan 21, 2008)

The cob is wonderful stuff. It works like kitty litter, and does a great job of keeping the dander in the cage. I've never seen it get moldy.

Compared to a "paper" at the bottom of the cage, it seemed the safest as it was natural. I used to use brown paper bags, then the cob on top of it. Very easy to keep clean.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Roselvr said:


> The cob is wonderful stuff. It works like kitty litter, and does a great job of keeping the dander in the cage. I've never seen it get moldy.
> 
> Compared to a "paper" at the bottom of the cage, it seemed the safest as it was natural. I used to use brown paper bags, then the cob on top of it. Very easy to keep clean.


I understand it may have been usefull and easier to clean but the easier option is not always the best. Corn cob is not recommended with birds due to their respiratory systems and the mention above as far as it easily collecting bacteria, getting moldy and not being easily monitored.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Smokey died.  But 14 is a pretty good age, so it sounds like he had a good life with you.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sorry to hear about Smokey


----------



## Roselvr (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks guys.. I miss him so much. Daughter is having a hard time since they grew up together.

birdieness, sorry to hijack your thread.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Roselvr said:


> Thanks guys.. I miss him so much. Daughter is having a hard time since they grew up together.


I can only imagine. RIP little Smokey


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Roselvr said:


> Thanks guys.. I miss him so much. Daughter is having a hard time since they grew up together.
> .


Sorry to hear about your loss, I can only imagine how hard it is for your daughter


----------

